# Plumbers beach cart



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

I likey :thumbsup:


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where did you get those tires???


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy crap man.....just the tires alone is probably around 400


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Holy crap man.....just the tires alone is probably around 400


400 for those tires!? Wow, what are those tires originally meant for?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Going through sand. I have one for my kayak cart and 2 wheels cost me around 300 but I think mine are bigger.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Going through sand. I have one for my kayak cart and 2 wheels cost me around 300 but I think mine are bigger.


So they are designed to be used in this type of application on a cart?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For anything on sand. http://www.wheeleez.com/


----------

